# Locked out!!



## DiabeticDave (Apr 9, 2010)

Finding a woman sobbing that she had locked her keys in her car, a passing soldier assures her that he can help.
She looks on amazed as he removes his trousers, rolls them into a tight ball and rubs them against the car door.
Magically it opens.
"That's so clever," the woman gasps. "How did you do it?"



_
'Don't moan at me, I just repeat them'_

_Keep going_ 








"Easy," replies the man. "These are my khakis".


----------



## HelenP (Apr 9, 2010)

That's so daft it makes it all he funnier, lol. 

xx


----------



## Caroline (Apr 13, 2010)

Made me wonder till I saw the punch line...


----------

